# Bad Neutral Safety Switch



## bottomgun (Jan 3, 2004)

OK...Now that I have finally fixed my pesky little Distributor O-Ring problem, I have turned my sights onto my Neutral Safety Switch. For years now I have had to jiggle the gear shifter for her to start ('94 Altima with A/T). Anyone have an idea where it may be? I have taken out the center console thinking it was there and no luck. Once found, can I test it or would it be more beneficial to just replace it? My Hayne's manual is no help on this one.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

bottomgun said:


> OK...Now that I have finally fixed my pesky little Distributor O-Ring problem, I have turned my sights onto my Neutral Safety Switch. For years now I have had to jiggle the gear shifter for her to start ('94 Altima with A/T). Anyone have an idea where it may be? I have taken out the center console thinking it was there and no luck. Once found, can I test it or would it be more beneficial to just replace it? My Hayne's manual is no help on this one.


It is in the Haynes manual in section 7B on page 4. 
The switch is located on the trans where the shift cable attaches to the trans. First remove the cable, loosen the switch retaining screws, set the switch to the neutral position and line it up with a 5/32 drill bit, then tighten the retaining screws.
Hope this helps...

Troy


----------



## bottomgun (Jan 3, 2004)

For some reason it isn't in my Haynes. But anyhow, found it on the Autozone site and everything aligned perfectly. Could the cable be stretched after 195k miles or the switch itself could be screwed inside? I have lived with this problem since I bought the car at 19k miles but it is getting worse.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

bottomgun said:


> For some reason it isn't in my Haynes. But anyhow, found it on the Autozone site and everything aligned perfectly. Could the cable be stretched after 195k miles or the switch itself could be screwed inside? I have lived with this problem since I bought the car at 19k miles but it is getting worse.


The switch could be bad internally if the adjustment didn't work. Try doing the continuity checks as referenced by the manual in the section just before the adjustment. I don't think a stretched cable is the problem, I think the switch is getting worse.

Troy


----------



## Sebanis (May 10, 2004)

Good morning,

For a while I had to jiggle the shift in order to get the car to start. I had the neutral safety switch replaced, and that fixed the probelm. For a while.

It's very infrequent, but I still have that problem. I've been dealing with it, but am browsing around for a better fix. Apparently it isnt the neutral safety switch.

Joe


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try doing the switch adjustment but first I recommend buying the Haynes manual. The manual is a good reference to guide you through most basic to mid-level repairs.

Troy


----------

